# 85 Windows 7 tips, tricks and secrets



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

85 Windows 7 tips, tricks and secrets

I have just discovered this nifty little feature 
Problem Steps Recorder :up:



> As the local PC guru you're probably very used to friends and family asking for help with their computer problems, yet having no idea how to clearly describe what's going on. It's frustrating, but Microsoft feels your pain, and Windows 7 will include an excellent new solution in the Problem Steps Recorder.
> 
> When any app starts misbehaving under Windows 7 then all your friends need do is click Start, type PSR and press Enter, then click Start Record. If they then work through whatever they're doing then the Problem Steps Recorder will record every click and keypress, take screen grabs, and package everything up into a single zipped MHTML file when they're finished, ready for emailing to you. It's quick, easy and effective, and will save you hours of troubleshooting time.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They need a tip on how not to make web pages. 
1. The tips are only taking up about 1/3 of the left screen with 1/3 ads etc to right of it and then blank nothing on far right.
2. Tips could all be on one page but they want to show more ads so they more pages.
3. Can you remember all those tip? I can't and there is no print version.

Seeing more and more sites get this way and it has to be the worse when you have to click and click and click from page to page for a very short story.
I seen sites that are many times worse because that could of had all that on 85 pages.

But worse is not printer version on it and thatls to long to remember and way to much works that most would not know how to do to be able to copy and paste it all to wordpad or something.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Problem Steps Recorder seems to be a very good feature, thanks


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

TechRadar is designed and run by journalists. What do you expect??
ALL pages on there are designed round a 800x600 screen and magazine pages.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They could still have a print screen no matter how the pages are layed out.


----------

